# Russian Elections



## 3rd Herd (24 Aug 2007)

Mods free to move

Having become somewhat disenchanted over the continual and historically same genre spit out by usually the same type of pork barrellers I thought we could critique the Russian electoral Presidential race. Afterall, we have all seen how they have rushed to embrace free voting and multi party system and the benefits of majority rule. As an added incentive, winner(s) will get a free case of internet beer.


----------



## time expired (25 Aug 2007)

I for one doubt there will even be a Presidential election,either Putin
will change the constitution and appoint himself as President for 
another period or he will select a" crown prince" and install him
as successor.All this to protect Mother Russia from her external
enemies,who he is doing his best to provoke at the present time,.
Even if there is an election of some kind,whoever Putin supports
will get in, as he is by far the most popular politician in Russia. 
                                 Regards


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Aug 2007)

time expired said:
			
		

> or he will select a" crown prince" and install him
> as successor.


And that is the idea of this thread. Who is goint to be the heir apparent and it could just be a "princess". Or Medvdev could just garner enough support to prevent/expose any electoral misconduct.


----------



## Falange (1 Sep 2007)

time expired said:
			
		

> I for one doubt there will even be a Presidential election,either Putin
> will change the constitution and appoint himself as President for
> another period or he will select a" crown prince" and install him
> as successor.



I do not think he will appoint himself President for another long term since spring last spring he stated that this was going to be his last mandate. However, the whole "crown prince" theory is quite likely to happen. Basically the Russian Federation is being run by a syndicate of former intelligence agents, which includes Putin, and since the Political opportunity was created a couple of years ago they have seized a great deal of power and influence. From now on what we will see is a neo-authoriatarian regime that combine capitalism with some of the good ol' practices of the CCCP.

Cheers


----------



## R.O.S (2 Sep 2007)

Putin will not stay another term. He will still keep a close eye on Russian politics. The person who Putin will support (and therefore likely win) will have to.. (see following http://www.untimely-thoughts.com/index.html?art=1762). 

He will be succeded by either Dmitry Medvedev, or Sergei Ivanov (also former KGB). I put my money on *Sergei Ivanov*. Like Putin he is pragmastic, but doesn't seem to have the zing (or whatever you want to call it) like Putin.


----------



## Flanker (11 Sep 2007)

time expired said:
			
		

> I for one doubt there will even be a Presidential election,either Putin
> will change the constitution and appoint himself as President for
> another period or he will select a" crown prince" and install him
> as successor.



Why not? Just look as other democracies do.
What about the new UK prime-minister, isn't a crown prince?
What about Bush's dynasty ruling the US for a second decade?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Sep 2007)

Try that post in something that makes sense........................you are still on a very short leash sunshine.
Bruce


----------



## Flanker (11 Sep 2007)

Why? Has not Gordon been appointed by Blair? Am I dreaming?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Sep 2007)

Gordon Brown takes over as British prime minister
Updated Wed. Jun. 27 2007 12:52 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Gordon Brown has accepted an invitation from Queen Elizabeth to form her new government, making him Britain's new prime minister.


----------



## armyvern (11 Sep 2007)

Flanker said:
			
		

> Why? Isn't Gordon *has been * appointed by Blair? Am I dreaming?



Are you dreaming?? No. Are you confused?? Yes. Confusing me?? Yes.

Your grasp of english just needs to be straightened out; it's required to make sense of what you are going on about (see my bold in your quoite above, see if you can re-phrase it so that it makes some kind of logical --or even, literary-- sense).


----------



## Flanker (11 Sep 2007)

I think this is what we call "a crown prince" and does not make him elected democratically.


----------



## Flanker (11 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Your grasp of english just needs to be straightened out;


Sorry, English is my third language.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Sep 2007)

Gordon Brown plotted and intrigued his way to 10 Downing Street during the entire period of Tony Blair's ministry, very similar in a way to how Paul Martin Jr staged an internal coup in the Liberal Party to unseat Prime Minister Chretien. Brown's political ambitions were well known, but so long as Blair maintained a tight grip on the Labour Party's machinery and was popular in the polls, Brown had to sit on the sidelines. 

I suspect both Blair and Chretien would have been much happier if there was some safe way to sack their respective finance ministers without them being able to operate as political free agents, since that was not possible they went with the old dictum: "keep your friends close and *your enemies closer*".

One point I thought was a bit interesting. You mentioned the Bush presidency, not the open longing of the Democrats for John F. Kennedy Jr. to enter politics before his untimely death, or the Presidential ambitions of Hillary Clinton? Or is dynastic politics only wrong when one party practices it?


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Sep 2007)

Surprise! Its a surprise nominee!
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070912/putin_government_070912/20070912?hub=World


----------



## larry Strong (1 Oct 2007)

With the usual disclaimer:
_
"....The Associated Press

MOSCOW -- President Vladimir Putin agreed Monday to head the candidate list of Russia's dominant political party in December parliamentary elections and indicated he may become the country's next prime minister. 


The announcement was Putin's strongest indication yet that he will seek to retain power after stepping down as president early next year...." _ 

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20071001/putin_bid_071001/20071001?hub=World


----------



## time expired (2 Oct 2007)

Got to admit, Mr.Putin is a pretty sharp lad,that's one scenario
I had not foreseen.However the end effect is the same Mr.P.
retains power.
                  Regards


----------



## R.O.S (3 Oct 2007)

time expired said:
			
		

> Got to admit, Mr.Putin is a pretty sharp lad,that's one scenario
> I had not foreseen.However the end effect is the same Mr.P.
> retains power.
> Regards



I do not think many were expecting this, it makes perfect sense however. Watching the news and reading the papers, all had been stating that Putin would try to rerun and change the constitution, I don't know why there was no real speculation of this. I feel politically dumb for not seeing this lol


----------

